# painted/inlayed fair entry pen



## jssmith3 (Sep 1, 2007)

This is a pen I submitted to the state fair today.  Its made out of Holly, the kit is a Oxford from Woodcraft (don't like this kit at all!!!)  I inlayed red coral in the tops of both the lower and upper barrels and painted red rose buds on it.  Someone on the forum had asked me why I didn't start my vines from the bottom going up so I gave it a try and I think I like it! Wish me luck 

Janet


----------



## Radman (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like blue ribbon material to me!  Good luck!!
[8D]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 1, 2007)

w[:0]w! w[:0]w! w[:0]w!


----------



## alphageek (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow!  With a beautiful combination of materials/skills like that, I really don't think you need luck.... But good luck anyway.  Great pen!


----------



## stevers (Sep 2, 2007)

What Roy said, Wow, Wow. Nice work.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 2, 2007)

If that doesn't get you first prize, the judges should be tarred and feathered.[:0]


----------



## Fred (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nicely presented. I'm sure you will do very well with your entry. Keep us all posted on your results. []


----------



## gketell (Sep 2, 2007)

That is a blue ribbon pen in my book!!!  Well done!

GK


----------



## Ligget (Sep 2, 2007)

Beautiful work Janet![:0][]


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 2, 2007)

I just realized that we have to only site on the net that Loves a show-off---great workmanship.[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 2, 2007)

Now thats a beautiful pen, Janet! I like the flowers starting at the bottom, too. 
I agree on the kit. I have made 4 of them and on all 4 the gold started to wear off after about 6 months of everyday use.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Sep 2, 2007)

Janet,
 That pen is gorgeous, with an excelent presentation


----------



## fiferb (Sep 2, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />...Wish me luck
> 
> Janet



With talent like that, no luck is needed!  Beautiful artwork.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 2, 2007)

beautiful pen, great work.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, outstanding workmanship -- blue ribbon all the way!

Joe


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 2, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 2, 2007)

Beautiful work!

  -Barry


----------



## jeffj13 (Sep 3, 2007)

As usual, your work is stunning.  If that doesn't win, I'll be a monkey's uncle.  Although, just a blue ribbon doesn't seem fitting.  We need a higher award.

jeff


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 3, 2007)

If that doesn't win, I want to see what does!!!!  Beautiful pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 3, 2007)

The only thing I can add is it's too bad you have to have a kit to go with your work.
Any kit is a distraction from the craftsmanship you've shown us. []


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Sep 3, 2007)

That blue ribbon should be yours,  gorgeous pen!


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 3, 2007)

That is the prettiest pen I have seen in a long, long time! Put that puppy in the show!


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for you encouraging comments, I appreciate them a lot.

Janet


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks great to me..you are so talented, I always look forward to your next pen. []


----------



## rherrell (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Snazzypens (Sep 4, 2007)

beautiful job as usual[]
Toni


----------



## johncrane (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow now that's a real winner!Janet[]


----------



## turningnut (Sep 7, 2007)

If that doesn't get a blue Ribbon...I would sue the judges. Fantastic pen.


----------



## grumps (Sep 7, 2007)

Janet, that's a very gorgeous, hand-crafted piece of art.  "Pen" falls short in describing your creation.


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, just an update, the pen took the first place ribbon.  I feel a little let down though cause they wouldn't let me enter in any category but professional and mine was the only pen in that category.  I tried to get them to put me in maybe the advanced category but they wouldn't even consider it so I could have turned in a blahhhh pen and it still would have won   Oh, well, maybe next year and I am just going to have to keep teaching penturning at the local Woodcraft and create my own competition along with the pens. One of the students I have been working with who is now my business partner took first in the intermediate category and best of show and that was real exciting especially when he saw it []

Have a great day everyone,
Janet


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 10, 2007)

Congratulations! Janet.

Encourage some of the other exhibitors to do art and craft shows, then they become "Professional" also!![][][]


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm trying Ed, believe me, I'm trying.  I am making some progress though, there are more penturners here now than a year ago for sure (I love it 

Janet


----------



## ashaw (Sep 10, 2007)

Janet

Congrats on the ribbon.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 10, 2007)

Well deserved, Janet, congratulations! And the pen is simply gorgeous.[]


----------

